# Hollow beans - Why?



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

Wondered if one of you experts could suggest why this happens to beans? Pests? ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

(Pic hopefully attached this time)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeenstuff said:


> (Pic hopefully attached this time)


no pic


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Are they Kenyan? Your picture has the look of "elephant ear" coffee beans which are a result of a defect from two beans growing around each other creating hollow looking beans. This can happen anywhere, but is most common in Kenyan beans for some reason....doesn't affect the taste at all just got to be a bit careful when roasting it cos the beans are all different sizes!!


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Aren't they made like that so as to expand on impact?

[Oops, wrong forum..]


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee Borer Beetle?

Are you getting one or two in a 250g bag, or loads? If loads the coffee has a defect, and should not be be traded.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They call them shells. As far as I am aware they are not caused by insects, but simply by other environmental causes and should have been removed by density sorting of the coffee. It is often a sign of lower grade coffee if present in any quantity. It's why sometimes you see tripple pick or EP on coffee to show the higher quality of better sorting of the beans. They are a problem in the roaster, because they roast so differently to normal beans that they can impart ashy tastes to the coffee. A good list of defects below and with Photos is below.

http://www.zecuppa.com/coffeeterms-bean-defects.htm


----------



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks all.

They're Malawi AAA! Stuck them in the hopper and there was three sitting at the top. I'm sure there's many more inside.

In fairness, the shots have pulled fine and tastes great. I was just curious as I've never come across it before


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Malawi is the same side of Africa as Kenya so probably similar growing conditions...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> They call them shells. As far as I am aware they are not caused by insects, but simply by other environmental causes and should have been removed by density sorting of the coffee. It is often a sign of lower grade coffee if present in any quantity. It's why sometimes you see tripple pick or EP on coffee to show the higher quality of better sorting of the beans. They are a problem in the roaster, because they roast so differently to normal beans that they can impart ashy tastes to the coffee. A good list of defects below and with Photos is below.
> 
> http://www.zecuppa.com/coffeeterms-bean-defects.htm


So basically just be happy you didn't get a stinker... Great term not a good thing apparently


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> They call them shells. As far as I am aware they are not caused by insects, but simply by other environmental causes and should have been removed by density sorting of the coffee. It is often a sign of lower grade coffee if present in any quantity. It's why sometimes you see tripple pick or EP on coffee to show the higher quality of better sorting of the beans. They are a problem in the roaster, because they roast so differently to normal beans that they can impart ashy tastes to the coffee. A good list of defects below and with Photos is below.
> 
> http://www.zecuppa.com/coffeeterms-bean-defects.htm


"Quakers do not darken well when roasted."

Hmmmm...


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Stinker A coffee bean that produce an unpleasant or fowl taste.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Vieux Clou said:


> "Quakers do not darken well when roasted."
> 
> Hmmmm...


Well this sort of Quaker doesn't roast well, but will actually darken nicely when roasted...actually if you ask the Aghori Indians, I am sure they will tell you a Quaker roasts up lovely.









This sort of Quaker in large quantities ruins your day....damm that lack of sugar in the bean.


----------

